# how does it sound?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, but I could not find a profile nor anything of yours to do so regarding.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry, but I could not find a profile nor anything of yours to do so regarding.


blah, I'm such a spaz. 

https://soundcloud.com/burgundy-black


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No big deal...

Even if you are just starting, your tracks certainly do not sound amateurish. It seems that you are on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I like them very cool sounds on them keep up the great work


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I like a few of the tracks. They would make great sound in a movie scene or as part of a haunt. I may be in touch if that's OK.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the experimental approach, especially "Metallic Grey", very eerie.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hierachy,metallic grey and phone noise really have potential for background music for a haunt. IMO the others - not so much. I tried to imagine them in a haunt, played a couple you tube videos haunts with the other sounds, just didn't match for me. But the 3 I mentioned really hit the mark.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

^_^ gracias sir. Really appreciate that. I read the comment wrong the first time, and was like... ouch lol.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, really apprecate it .


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

It's pretty different from what I've been trying . Thank you Glad to see someone who creates audio .


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> Hierachy,metallic grey and phone noise really have potential for background music for a haunt. IMO the others - not so much. I tried to imagine them in a haunt, played a couple you tube videos haunts with the other sounds, just didn't match for me. But the 3 I mentioned really hit the mark.


Well thank you . Some are definitely horror themed. Biggest aspiration is in game music.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Man I gotta start directing my comments ;p - Just know that they are responses in the order of the comments.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Woodsy said:


> I like a few of the tracks. They would make great sound in a movie scene or as part of a haunt. I may be in touch if that's OK.


Thank you, my interest is background music. As for getting in touch... two words. Restraining order - Kidding


----------



## Skeletons (Apr 15, 2015)

I actually really like your stuff, it's good. It's the kind of thing I like to listen to when i'm working.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Skeletons said:


> I actually really like your stuff, it's good. It's the kind of thing I like to listen to when i'm working.


Well, thx skeletons... I'm glad people responded. now I'm not AS self conscious ;p


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Burgundyblack said:


> Man I gotta start directing my comments ;p - Just know that they are responses in the order of the comments.


I take it that you originally thought that I was being _super_ blunt Glad that you took the time to read mine again as it was intended, rather than adding me to the ignore list


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Nah, I was bummed for a minute, but I accepted it was one person. Besides I'd only block you if you tracked my posts and repeatedly told me how much "you suck" lol... Then I'd have to indulge in that ignore button. But nope. you're all good Garth.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Goes to every single thread with Burgundyblack active and posts that particular remark, regardless of subject* I sometimes do not think how my responses could possibly be taken, which does not always bode so well


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> *Goes to every single thread with Burgundyblack active and posts that particular remark, regardless of subject* I sometimes do not think how my responses could possibly be taken, which does not always bode so well


XD that's no problem communication breakdowns happen with text 0.o getting all philosophical and stuff. but yeah Glad to start seeing some familiar screen names popping up. Didn't even notice you were in state. Haunt club Member?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, over the computer makes it difficult to tell how to take a statement (if ever in doubt regarding myself, go with sarcastic and you will be correct at least 8 times out of 10). Thanks, Burgundyblack. I thought about joining the club a couple of years ago, but I never did, mostly because there is no set location for get-togethers. I remember the other thread. Are you going to?


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

I did, but I did no renew... I don't have transportation at the moment. So I can't really reach the different places. The only really thing I've made it to thus far and probably this year as well is the garage sale... That was pretty awesome... I could easily spend to much money there... I would have stayed longer... this year I shouldn't have corneal abrasions though ^_^.


----------



## Hauntfreaker (Jun 27, 2013)

I would totally use Hierarchy in my yard haunt. Is it for sale then?


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

I have to ask really quick if you mean metallic Grey? It's not "for sale", because I'd just let you use it! ^_^... on the small condition, That I'm given credit if asked. I'm just starting out, so that's very flattering. I can post it here or, if you have an email I'd be more than happy to send it along either way. TTYS


----------

